# Copperhead with Mercury 25 hp



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I washed the CH today and my wife took this pic. I recently aquired a 2000 Mercury 25hp 2 smoker. It is surprisingly more quite than my Johnson which I still have and it is powerful yet smooth. Aside from the torque issue, which I have yet to resolve, it's a good powerplant.










Here is a good video clip of its performance with the Smart Tabs SX, which really keep the bow down.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck with the new motor. George


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a '98 and I love it so far...aside from the random BS of being a first time used motor buyer. The torque issue can/should be fixed with the anode adjustment and my new tiller extension made a HUGE difference. I hardly notice it now.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That boat is runnin sweet with that motor. Congrats on the new legs bro!!!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks bro, topping out at 28.5-7 mph with the stock prop.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Big upgrade from your last motor. You were running a 9.9 or 15 right? World of difference.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah the last one was a 15, what I would have really liked is a new 20hp yamaha 4 stroke. I wonder how different the performance would between a 20 and 25, thoughts anyone?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

trust me when i tell you that you are better off with the 25 2 smoke than the 20 4 stroke, i had a 25 merc 4 stroke on my mud minnow and it was a slug.....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

25 two stroke has more power and is prob lighter. Keep what ya got. You're flyin dude.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

25 - 2 smoker... run it till it blows up then replace it with another one...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

25 HP MERC 2-STROKE IS MORE LIKE A 32 HP MERC 2-STROKE, STICK WITH IT, YOU WILL BE A LOT HAPPIER.


ALEX


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> trust me when i tell you that you are better off with the 25 2 smoke than the 20 4 stroke, i had a 25 merc 4 stroke on my mud minnow and it was a slug.....


I have both and basically both engines have their strong points. An '06 4-banger EFI motor and mid-90's 2-banger, both in near-pristine condition. 

2-stroke gets points for low initial cost, ease of repair when needed, and the biggest is light weight. Loses points for smoke and rough idle/run compared to 4-stroke, the volume of sound at WOT (Call me old but I like to be able to carry on a normal conversation at any boat speed) as well as need to carry 6 gallons of gas @ 10lbs/gallon

4-stroke gets points for incredibly uuuber-quiet, uuuber-smooth operation at any RPM or speed, no oil to mix, and only need to carry 3 gallons of gas in a smaller gas can-- that takes up less room in a micro--and 30lbs less fuel load (actually you could get by with just 1-2 gallons on most every trip!) loses points for weight (~50lbs more than a 2-stroke) and the jet-fighter look under the hook than is scary to work on, or even impossible for the average guy without proper tech tools to work on. 

Those that are concerned with HP need to remember one thing: 25hp is 25hp. Same top end. One is not a "dog" compared to the other all things being equal. 

Both motors have their strong points. Depends on what you're looking for!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> 25 HP MERC 2-STROKE IS MORE LIKE A 32 HP MERC 2-STROKE, STICK WITH IT, YOU WILL BE A LOT HAPPIER.
> 
> 
> ALEX


Actually if you're looking for the most "bang for the buck" you should look into an 18-horse nissan 2-stoke. As I understand, they were rated at the prop instead of the crank, so they were seriously underrated. 

I had one, and wish I never sold it. It weighed about 78 lbs and pushed my LT25 at almost 27mph with just me in it and stock prop. 2 people and gear it ran 23+. Possibly could have tweaked a bit more out of it with a correct prop. It was so light it made the boat feel like a canoe when you moved about the boat. Almost 40lbs lighter than the 25 merc 2-smoke!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I appreciate everyones input.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

how skinny do you think that boat can run? the back view in the video you look pretty lifted probably due to the tabs


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would not run in less than 12 inches, I will shut it down once I am at a foot of water, so I am not really sure how shallow I can run. The tabs puts me on a plane in about 2 seconds, they are great.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What tabs are you running? I was considering some down the road for my CS...

It hops right on plane as is but I'm sure with a heavier load (3 or 4 people) it'll start to have trouble.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have Nauticus Smart Tabs SX. They are made of plastic, so no corrosion and very easy to install. 

http://www.nauticusinc.com/nauticus_smart_tabs_sx.html


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> how skinny do you think that boat can run? the back view in the video you look pretty lifted probably due to the tabs


Ron and I ran his Copperhead in just a few inches. Prob. 6. We were running up in Orange Island. Soft bottom, but I don't remember much to any of a mud trail. No tabs on the boat. 25hp 2stroke Yammie. Set up right it will run shallower.


----------

